# WOWSteam 501 and Digitrax compatibility



## Vitus Fibiger (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi all,
I'm hoping someone might be able to share some experience with me. Last year I bought a TCS WOWSteam 501 and installed it in a Piko engine. I also bought a Digitrax DCS210+ command station/booster. This is my first entre into DCC and I only have the one engine right now. I was running things fine for several months but then decided I wanted to change the address of the decoder to a long address and found that it wasn't taking. I would try changing the address using the Digitrax quick programming on the programming track and it would flash the programming light much longer than I would have expected and then the decoder wouldn't respond to the new address. Right now the decoder doesn't respond to any address that I've tried programming so I think I corrupted the address. But since I can't seem to program it, I can't change it. Reading CVs also would fail. 
I've talked with tech support at both places and nothing obvious has come out. So I was wondering if anyone has used this combination and had success or failure? The best option right now is a programming booster but Digitrax said they don't know of any systems the DCS210+ can't program so I'm reluctant to buy a booster without a better idea that it will solve the problem.
Thanks for any help,
Bryan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Those decoders are nothing but trouble, many issues programming them. I got one of the early ones and it was a mess. Supposedly they have made them better. I also found bugs in their custom speed tables. I threw all my Z scale TCS decoders away, they have the same bug.

I would sell it to some fool person and get something else.

Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you try changing the programming mode? I’ve had the most success with PD.


----------



## Vitus Fibiger (Sep 6, 2021)

Thanks Greg. An interesting perspective I will have to think about. I had been leaning toward it being an issue with the Digitrax but that was probably influenced by the trouble I had with the electrical connections at first. They all seem very sensitive to being bumped. 

And Jim, I have tried all three programming modes. Not noticeable change.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If there was an issue with Digitrax it would be common knowledge, they are one of the more popular systems. It's not Digitrax, it's the newcomer to G scale with known bugs, and the goofy voice menu in lieu of solid DCC compatibility.

Greg


----------



## mjll1958 (Jan 2, 2016)

I bought a Digitrax for use with G scale and I had a similar problem.After 6 months , I could not program anything on the programming track and it could not read any of my locomotives. I used a DCS 52 and it turned out that the unit was NG. I sent if back to Digitrax for a warranty repair. I found out after my second failure that I needed to add a larger power supply using a PS 2012 E which has up to 20 amps. I used had to add a DB220 booster so I could run each of my 4 tracks separately. To make this work with my 4 track layout I also needed to buy several handheld controllers since each controller only runs 2 locomotives. I decided not to buy the extra controllers and boosters. I am looking at different DCC systems made for g scale instead.


----------



## mjll1958 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have one other problem to add. The digitrax destroyed the existing programming in several of my locos when it failed. Luckily I was able to restore the programming and change the addresses to long addresses when the Digitrax was repaired.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not a big fan of Digitrax, I don't like the limitations and the controllers, but it is a very successful system. 

Your bad experience with Digitrax is not common, sorry it happened to you.

I used NCE for many years, and it is very reliable and expandable..

I'm using Zimo, a bit more complex but does so much more.

Many options... perhaps you can make a decision if you list your priorities, including budget, expandability, etc.

I see so many people agonize over the "best" system.

Greg


----------



## Vitus Fibiger (Sep 6, 2021)

An update on the original question. I was able to find someone local that I could test with. The TCS sound decoder also did not work on his DCC system. I was able to program his engine, LGB with a decoder, using my Digitrax setup. So looks like a decoder issue. I've sent it back for repair. And starting to look for my next engine with a different sound/decoder. Thanks for everyone's inputs.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's my experience with a very early WOWSound:





__





TCS DCC


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com





I got rid of all my Z scale ones, due to an issue that took years to get them to admit, but never fixed.

Plenty of fish in the sea.

Greg


----------

